# Crustiness on my Hedgehog's Eyes and Ears



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

I just received my 6 and a half week old hedgehog 2 days ago. I gave her a bath today and cleaned around her face gently but she had crusty stuff on one of her ears and one of her eyes. I tried getting it off her ear with a wet q tip and even scraping it off gently with my fingernail but it wouldn't really come off. Only some did. Is this okay for her to have? Also, how do I clean it off of her?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh yikes. I am really concerned by her size - she looks very tiny for 6.5 weeks. Do you happen to know how much she weighs? She really does not look big enough to have gone to a new home, and shame on your breeder for doing so. 

I'm really suspicious of your breeder now, with the lack of care about food and with how small your baby is. Unfortunately, they don't sound like a good breeder at ALL.  I know you can't change anything now, but I just want to let you know so you can avoid going back to them, avoid recommending them, etc.

So with seeing how small she is now, updating my suggestions from your food post.

- Definitely start syringe-feeding her ASAP. Keep offering whole & crushed kibble and some wet food in case she gets interested in anything. You can offer some of what you're syringe feeding as well, if she wants to try that on her own. Sometimes a smorgasbord of multiple foods will entice them.

- Get the food the breeder uses as soon as you know & offer that, both whole & crushed up. See if she's able to eat it on her own. 

- Make a vet appointment, both for the crustiness, and to get her generally checked out. It'll be stressful for her, but the crustiness could be either mites or a skin infection. If the vet wants to treat for mites, make sure they do NOT use Ivermectin. ONLY use Revolution to treat her. Write down the names if you need to before the appointment so you won't forget or mix them up. Ivermectin is easy to overdose & is deadly in an overdose. With as small as she is, it's especially unsafe. 

- While you're at the vet's, if she's still not eating on her own, ask the vet about Hills A/D canned food. It's meant for syringing to sick animals, so it's easier to get through a syringe than other canned food & it's a more complete diet than baby food. 

I'm sorry your first baby hedgehog is turning out to be so stressful. I'm really disappointed in that breeder. Keep us updated on how she's doing & we'll try to help as much as we can.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

This is the same poster who said their hedgehog is not eating. So that raises the question, is this hedgehog even weaned? It looks like it might be 3-4 weeks old, although the picture is quite small.

Does your hedgehog make any chirping like noises by chance?


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't know how much she weighs. I only have a human scale so I can try to use that but i'm not sure if it would register. She is very tiny though and i just watched videos of different 5-8 week old babies and they are much bigger than her. I syringe fed her twice so far. It was baby food (sweet potato and turkey with some water in it). She ate a little bit but at least it was something. I'm going to do it again after this message. The breeder responded to the type of food and it was Iam's Kitten food.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

The crustiness on her eyes and ears came off with tweezers. I gently got it off of her. It didn't hurt her at all and she didn't prick me or anything. Should i still bring her to the vet for this? Also, can I buy the food online? I'm not sure if my vet accepts hedgehogs and if it does, how much it would cost to bring her in. I'm only 16 years old and wanted a hedgehog as a pet since I was young. Im really disappointed in the breeder as well. I will not be recommending or buying from her again.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

This might be a better idea of her size.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

The attached pictures are much too small. Can you upload them in full size? Or upload them to Dropbox or something. Weigh her with a kitchen scale.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

The crustiness on her eyes is back today. The ears don't have any though. Is this normal?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Crustiness on the eyes is not normal. I would take her to a vet for a check up and to get some Hills A/D for syringe feeding. The Hills is higher in nutrients than baby food or kitten food and will be better for her and help her to grow and stay healthy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, she really needs to go to a vet. Call around to vets in your area to see if there's one who will see hedgehogs. Unfortunately, that's something that should've been done before you got her - hedgehogs can be hard to find a vet for, but she absolutely needs one now. You'll need one in the future as well - hedgehogs require at least annual wellness exams, and they're also prone to a number of health issues that require vet care. But she really needs to be seen in the next couple days. Any vet should have Hills A/D, it's sold primarily for cats/dogs.

Keep syringe-feeding her for now, but get the Iams food the breeder was using and try crushing it up to see if she'll try it. You could do one bowl of regular dry crushed food, then a second bowl of crushed food with water added to see if that's easier for her. 

Keep in mind that you're going to need to syringe feed her very often - possibly every couple hours at first. She's not likely to be able to eat a lot at once, but she needs enough food to regain her strength and encourage her to start to eat on her own.

Also if the crustiness comes back on her eyes before the vet visit, I would try wiping them gently with a warm wet cloth instead of trying to use the tweezers, just so there's less chance of accidentally hurting her eyes. 

I know this is all a lot at once and rather stressful. If you think you're struggling or not able to handle the vet bills for her, please don't be afraid to admit it - this is a crappy situation to end up in with your first hedgehog. I'm not saying this to be rude, but as an option that might be better for both of you - it might be worth checking into the Hedgehog Welfare Society to see if there's a rescue station near you that might be able to help you out with her. Even if you don't want to give her up, someone experienced could give you more help with syringe-feeding her, more tips on dealing with a sick hedgehog, especially with as small as she is, and might also know of a good vet. It can be hard for new owners to assess whether a vet is experienced enough to be giving good info or not. 

If you need help with figuring out whether there's a rescue station near enough to you to help, but don't want to post your general location on the forum since it's public, you can PM me and I can help. I will be online most of today & tomorrow.

Also I don't know if this is something you're comfortable with doing yourself or if you have any adult family that can help, but it seems worth trying to get your money back from the breeder or receive help with vet bills. But that may not be possible without returning the baby to her, unfortunately.

Edit: Matvei, if you click on the pictures, or open them in a new tab (by right clicking), they should appear bigger so you can see them better.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Based on the size and the development (hair and such) this hoglet looks more like a 3-4 weeks old - which would explain her not eating the kibble (and if she's really older than that, she isn't nearly big enough to go to a new home anyway). I second going to a vet ASAP, I think Lilysmommy covered pretty much everything. Sorry you have to go through all of this and that breeder should be ashamed of his/herself!


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

I am going out tonight to buy a kitchen scale and the food she was getting from her breeder. Does anyone know if they sell the Hills A/D food in stores or only at vets? Just until I can find a vet that accepts hedgehogs near me. I just got done trying to syringe feed her the baby food again. She only ate a little bit but i'm going to keep doing it every hour now. I'm going to look into the Hedgehog Welfare Society after this post and try to find one near me. We contacted the breeder about her and she just said she hasn't had anyone say they had problems with her other hedgehogs and will refund my money if she doesn't make it . She told me her birthday was May 8th which would make her almost 7 weeks old. She's very tiny compared to videos I have watched of other hedgehogs. I will post her weight when I get the scale. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Matvei, she doesn't make any chirping or hissing or clicking noises. She whines sometimes. The breeder said that she was whining because she likes to be held. She also makes a noise when she drinks her water and she scrunched her body. I have a video of her doing it but i'm not sure how to post videos on here.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hills A/D is only available from vets, unfortunately. But it's sold for cats/dogs, so any vet should have it - you could contact the closest one around you on Monday and see if you can get some that day so you can start her on it sooner. 

I honestly think that breeder is lying or just seriously irresponsible. Even if the other hedgehogs are fine, this little girl definitely shouldn't have been sent to a new home yet... I'm sorry she's so unhelpful.  

Videos can't be posted directly on this site, but you can upload it to another site like Instagram, Youtube, etc. and then link to it. I think you can also link Facebook videos, though they have to be set to public for the privacy settings so we can view it.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

I am going to make an instagram page for her and then post the link or username for you guys to look at it. I'll post different videos and pictures.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Her instagram is " prickles.thehedgehog ". Her account is public so anyone can view it. I have only posted a video of her drinking water but will post more shortly. Here is the link to the video:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BVvQ__Chnyu/


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Her instagram: prickles.thehedgehog is up. She has various posts that could let you get a better understanding of her health and appearance. Please watch the videos and look at her pictures and let me know what you think. Especially the one of her drinking water.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It looks to me like she doesn't understand how to drink from the bowl or like she doesn't have the strength to be careful about her head placement. It looks like she's getting her nose too far in the water, then jerks back because of the water going in her nose. I would start to syringe her some water each time you give her baby food as well, to make sure she stays hydrated. I'm not sure about removing the water dish or not though...I'm a bit worried she'll give herself a respiratory infection if she keeps dipping her nose in the water like that.

Her appearance really does not match up with her age. Her eyes don't even look open at all in the 5 week pictures. I can't tell in the other videos, does she open her eyes at all for you now, once the crustiness is cleared away?


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

abanas19 said:


> Matvei, she doesn't make any chirping or hissing or clicking noises. She whines sometimes. The breeder said that she was whining because she likes to be held. She also makes a noise when she drinks her water and she scrunched her body. I have a video of her doing it but i'm not sure how to post videos on here.


This has me suspicious. Based on the appearance and her making noises, it sounds like you have a 3 or maybe 4 week old unweaned hoglet. I sort of doubt she was ever eating solid kibble, even at the breeders.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

The video at "5 weeks" looks like she's about 2 weeks. That would make her 3 weeks old now, almost 4. She needs to be syringe fed until you can wean her. As everyone else said, you'll need to get food supplement from a vet. 

The breeder is seriously irresponsible, this hedgehog should still be with its mother.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

I just posted another video of her right now. I think her eyes do open but only a little bit.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

To let others that are commenting to help know - I'm currently helping abanas look into contacting a HWS station to see about maybe helping out or taking this baby to nurse her & get her bigger, stronger, and in better health.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Hope she makes it. Good luck!


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Is there a way to try and pry the hedgehog's mouth open to ensure the food from the syringe goes in there? i'm trying to syringe feed prickles the food and water and most of it doesn't make it into her mouth


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Try going in from the side.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Check out Prickle's Instagram!!! Thank you everyone for all the suggestions. I know she didn't eat much but we're going to keep trying throughout the night. Huge improvement with her and she seems to have perked up a lot


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope she will make it! Fingers crossed here!

The poor girl, and what an awful breeder - they have been flat out lying to you because this hedgehog is definitely not as old as they say she is. Is there a way to shut down a breeder like this? No one in his/her right mind would sell an unweaned hoglet like this!
Especially that picture where she is supposed to be 5 weeks old - that's clearly a hoglet that's about 2 weeks old! This is a 5 week old hoglet:


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

What was the breeder called that you got her from I'm going to report them if you haven't already. That person is a terrible breeder and clearly doesn't care about hedgehogs as much as making money.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

My mom is already talking to someone from the hedgehog welfare society that is going to report her and try to get her shut down.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure about ways to shut them down. If they're USDA licensed, that may be one way to go after them? But I don't know how seriously the USDA would take the report, I've always read that they're seriously understaffed. That's the only option I can really think of though. I doubt animal control or anything like that would do anything. 

Glad to hear Prickles is perking up! I watched the new eating videos and they made me grin!  Looks like she's definitely getting the hang of it!


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

She is doing a bit better now. I have been feeding her through the syringe with food and water. She usually does 2 syringes of food and 2 syringes of water every 1-2 hours now. She eats really good when I try to get it in through the side. She seems to be a little more active and has been pooping and peeing.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

When I run out of the sweet potato and turkey baby food, should I buy more of that exact kind? I have "apples and chicken" and just plain "sweet potatoes". But i don't know if I should switch her since she's eating it so well now.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Since i have been syringe feeding her, I noticed her teeth haven't even come in yet. She's still eating and drinking through the syringe which is very good! And has pooped and peed multiple times!!


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry for the image ? Just want to make sure her poop is looking normal to you guys.


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi abanas19, I have been following this story and cannot believe that someone did this! So irresponsible. This hedgie is lucky though that you are taking such good care!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

That poop does not look normal


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Well the poop is orange because she's been eating orange baby food (sweet potatoes and turkey).


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you so much! I've been working really hard to try to get her back to good health.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Also, the vet around me does not have the Hills A/D food but does have an equivalent called Royal Canine. Is this okay for prickles to eat? Or should I just stick to the baby food?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's a food meant to be syringed, go ahead & get it. It's best to get switched to something that's properly balanced, especially with how young she is. Do you have an appointment with a hedgie-experienced vet yet? It'd probably be worth asking when you do if you should maybe be giving formula as well or something, due to her age. 

Another possible thing to keep an eye out for - I know it seems to be fairly common for young syringe-fed babies to end up with bloat, which can kill them. Not meaning to scare you, but given her young age, I don't know if she's still possibly at risk for that or not, or if it's more dependent on what kind of food they're getting (formula vs wet food). Hand-feeding articles mention having human baby gas drops on hand to add to the food if you do notice any signs of bloat, so that might not be a bad idea, just in case. You can ask the vet how high the risk for that might be once you go.

Glad to hear she's still eating & drinking well!


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

I found an exotic animal vet near me but the doctor won't be back until Saturday. I was given names of other vets and phone numbers that see exotic animals. I'm looking into them tonight.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

What are symptoms of bloat so I can look out for that?


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

I just bought a digital scale and miss prickles is only 1.5 ounces.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

That's pretty underweight even for four weeks I think. Ask Nikki or one of the other breeders. You need to get supplements from a vet, baby food isn't going to cut it. Any vet will have supplements, you don't need to specifically take her to an exotic vet you just need to go somewhere you can buy the food.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

It's my understanding they should weigh somewhere about 100g at 4 weeks. She weighs less than half that. If she's going to make it she needs supplements.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as I know, symptoms of bloat include a rounded, firm tummy & not being able to keep food or liquid down. The stomach fills up with gas.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

I believe that she is closer to 3 weeks than 4. She still doesn't have teeth. They're just started to show through the gums.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

And because her stomach is still pretty bare. She hardly had any hair/fur on it


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Also, the vet will not give me hills a/d food without seeing her first.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be a really good idea to get her in ASAP. Both because she needs to be switched to a balanced food, and you should get the vet's opinion on whether she should be switched to formula instead of wet food. Given her age, formula sounds like it'd probably be a better idea, but I don't have experience hand-raising baby hedgehogs. The vet would be able to make a better recommendation if they're experienced with hedgehogs, since they'll be able to actually see her in person & examine her.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

We have an appointment tomorrow at 5.


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

How is she?


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

She is doing so much better!! Today she weighs 50 grams. We got supplements from the vet that I have been syringe feeding her every few hours. She's pooping and peeing normally. No more hand warmers, her belly is warm on her own now. She just started today licking her supplement food on her own. If you guys were wondering what kind it is, it's Purina's Critical Nutrition food. She loves to cuddle and snuggle on me. She is doing so much better than when we got her. Definitely a huge improvement


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear how well she's doing! She's so lucky she ended up with you guys. ♥


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you so much  I'm very happy I found this website and that I received so much help from all of you. I'm not sure we could've done it without you guys


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Also an update on the breeder: She offered to refund our money but will only do so if we drive the hour and a half to get to her and we also would have to return Prickles. So obviously that's not going to happen. She still claims that Prickles was eating kibble and is 7 weeks old. She still says that Prickles was born on May 8th. We have posted on many pages to warn others before buying from her especially on the page that we found her on in the first place. She's not happy about that at all and unfortunately some people are siding with her saying that they know she's a reputable person and would never give away a hedgehog unless it was healthy and ready to leave. I'm not sure how she was ready to leave though since she doesn't have teeth, has very little fur on her belly, and weighs 50 grams now and that's a week and a half after we got her and many hours spent syringe feeding her.


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

Well, since we all saw what happened firsthand, and so did the vet, I think this argument is a little more scientific!!! So happy everything worked out.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

abanas19 said:


> Also an update on the breeder: She offered to refund our money but will only do so if we drive the hour and a half to get to her and we also would have to return Prickles. So obviously that's not going to happen. She still claims that Prickles was eating kibble and is 7 weeks old. She still says that Prickles was born on May 8th. We have posted on many pages to warn others before buying from her especially on the page that we found her on in the first place. She's not happy about that at all and unfortunately some people are siding with her saying that they know she's a reputable person and would never give away a hedgehog unless it was healthy and ready to leave. I'm not sure how she was ready to leave though since she doesn't have teeth, has very little fur on her belly, and weighs 50 grams now and that's a week and a half after we got her and many hours spent syringe feeding her.


What page is it?
The breeder sounds like an utter ****. If she is sending babies home at 50g many of them are likely dying before their new owners find out that they aren't weaned and how to treat them.


----------



## abanas19 (Jun 23, 2017)

Matvei, the warning was posted on "Kankakee Farm Swap" on facebook.


----------

